# Luftwaffe Video



## wayfaerer385 (Dec 11, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NouRmhiQenM_



Not sure if anyone has seen this or if it has already been posted on this forum before (new user). Anyway, nice footage of the Luftwaffe in action (in color) to a little Enya. I actually like the way the music goes with the imagery - almost poetic. Enjoy.


----------

